
Zbigniew Brzezinski, National Security Adviser to Jimmy Carter, Dies at 89 - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/26/us/zbigniew-brzezinski-dead-national-security-adviser-to-carter.html
======
arkj
He may pass away but the damage he (and his friends) did to US will live on.

[https://youtu.be/kYvO3qAlyTg](https://youtu.be/kYvO3qAlyTg)

